# Lake front camping



## moosecat (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking for a campground with lakefront or at least close campsites in lower Micigan. I'm using a pop-up camper. Thx


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

moosecat said:


> Looking for a campground with lakefront or at least close campsites in lower Micigan. I'm using a pop-up camper. Thx


Ludington State Park, Orchard Beach State Park, Lake Michigan Recreation Area(between Manistee and Ludington) just to name a few.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Old Orchard Park, Oscoda; Clear Lake State Park, Atlanta; Harrisville State Park, Harrisville; Sleeper State Park, Port Austin; Lakeport State Park, Lakeport; Forester Park, Forester; Wagner Park, Harbor Beach; Lighthouse Park, Port Hope. There are literally hundreds of lake front campgrounds (private, state and county) in Lower Michigan.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

a lot depends on what you want to do go skiing ,fishing (what kind of fish) shopping afterwards for wife ,do you have boat how big . If you like bass and musky hudson lake has sites on lake plus no wake lake. Hayes state park has sites close lake right there is no wake but just a crossed the street is walmpers lake has skiing . .


----------



## moosecat (Apr 9, 2006)

miruss said:


> a lot depends on what you want to do go skiing ,fishing (what kind of fish) shopping afterwards for wife ,do you have boat how big . If you like bass and musky hudson lake has sites on lake plus no wake lake. Hayes state park has sites close lake right there is no wake but just a crossed the street is walmpers lake has skiing . .


Just a small 14 footer. Fish? Not too picky. Prefer an inland lake. Prefer modern campground, but not a half to. Thx.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I might have missed it in the above list but will add it anyways. Aloha state park. Went there with my parents years ago. Great place.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

moosecat said:


> Just a small 14 footer. Fish? Not too picky. Prefer an inland lake. Prefer modern campground, but not a half to. Thx.


I'd check out hayes then http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=454&type=SPRK
the little lake before you cross over to wampler is a no wake lake so no skiers or speed boats . good bass,pike and pan fish if you want to go swimming just drive across rd to wamplers .. If you decide on this lake just make sure not to do it during race wk


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Port Crescent has nice lakefront campgrounds. Sleeper Down the road has campgrounds across the road from the lake. Their both great and only 2 hrs. north of Detroit. You get that up north feeling in a short 2 hr. drive. Also you can fish for spring browns and steelhead at the breakwall in Port Austin.


----------



## Adrien8100 (Mar 28, 2013)

bc993 said:


> Port Crescent has nice lakefront campgrounds. Sleeper Down the road has campgrounds across the road from the lake. Their both great and only 2 hrs. north of Detroit. You get that up north feeling in a short 2 hr. drive. Also you can fish for spring browns and steelhead at the breakwall in Port Austin.


I am totally agree with you. You are 100% good here that port crescent has nice lakefront campsites...and also you can fish for spring browns and steelhead at the breakwall in Port Austin.
I agreed what is said above!!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

sterling state park, warren dunes, black lake in onoway, and about a million others.... would be easier if you asked what campground should i avoid.


----------



## moosecat (Apr 9, 2006)

john warren said:


> sterling state park, warren dunes, black lake in onoway, and about a million others.... would be easier if you asked what campground should i avoid.


Probably.  Or just by a book with the campgrounds in it. Thx


----------



## flintof (May 15, 2013)

Camping at lake side is always a beautiful and marvelous spot and in some cases it would be ideal. But there is a precaution factor that the air from lake is not suitable for some persons and they got allergy from it. So, take care of it..


----------

